# Inspired by Spanky



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

I've always been a slow BQ'n, wood smoking and charcoal grilling fanatic but Spanky inspired me to take some pics and post them. Decided to make some deer jerky, a tri-tip and pork butt. 

Here's the deer jerky ready to go after 48hrs of cure. No special recipe, you can't beat Hi Mountain jerky cure for the flavor and ease of preparation. 









The tri-tip and butt got a rub and warmed up to room temp. Then I quickly seared the tri-tip in a hot skillet.









I had a nice plan, the tri-tip would be cooked rare and done for lunch and the butt would stay on all day and be ready for dinner. One big mistake though, I had room for a fatty but I forgot to get some pork sausage. Here they go.










The tri-tip was delicious.










The butt's almost done here. The family tore into it when it came off and I didn't get a pick of it pulled and ready to serve. It was delicious too and I had left over's for lunch the next couple days. 









The jerky came out great too. 








I think I'll make those fatty's tomorrow.


----------



## Mule Skinner (Jan 30, 2003)

Looks delicious ! how long did that pork butt take ? I'm wanting to try that myself ? Also what wood are you using ? I've been playing around with a hickory apple mix but want to try maple and some other flavors, thanks.


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

I started them at 8:00AM. The tri-tip came off at 11:30AM, it was only about 2-1/2 pounds done to 140 degrees. The butt took until 6:30PM at 175 degrees. I used apple wood this time. I've never tried maple before.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Nice lookin smoke Ed, glad to see I inspired anyone these days. I always like to see pics of fish, food, and females!

Good job Ed.


----------



## DangerDan (Mar 10, 2005)

Yeah you oughtta not be looking at spanky's BBQ pictures. Hangin around that guy will make you do things like this.

http://s44.photobucket.com/albums/f26/DangerDanphoto/BBQ/

Yeah I was pretty normal until I got involved with _that_ guy.....


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Hey, It wasn't my idea. I kept tellin your wife, I could smoke as much meat as she and her friends needed, but NOOO! You just had to get right in there and be the MAN of the house!:evil:

Besides, what else would ya be doing on your days off? Fishing? Just leaves more fish for me and my real freinds!:yikes:


LOL, just kiddin Dan. 

For all the folks on this site, Dan is fast becomming a serious smoked food fanatic. I think he has 2-3 smokers now, and I think he has even smoked ice cream and cereal.:lol: The boy has got a serious problem wreckin perfectly good fridges!

Smoke on my man, smoke on!


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

Nice looking gallery there Dan, I'm getting hungry again and I didn't eat dinner very long ago.


----------



## DangerDan (Mar 10, 2005)

Spanky said:


> The boy has got a serious problem wreckin perfectly good fridges!


The only good fridge is a dead fridge...:16suspect 

And I have to say, they're getting really hard to find these days...


----------



## RGROSE (Jan 16, 2005)

love the pics,,,, was that cheese I saw in one of the photos??


----------



## DangerDan (Mar 10, 2005)

EdB said:


> Nice looking gallery there Dan, I'm getting hungry again and I didn't eat dinner very long ago.


 
That Tri-tip looks pretty good. It's been a while since I've had a good marinated tri-tip. I think I see one in my near future.



RGROSE said:


> love the pics,,,, was that cheese I saw in one of the photos??


Yes, Monterey Jack smoked with hickory


----------

